# Smoothing Interior Parts



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

whats the best way to smooth out and paint interior plastic parts?? should i do it or let the painter do it when it gets painted??


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

sand it with heavy paper to get most of the texture out then go to smoother and smoother paper then you can put some fiberglass or bondo on it to get the smooth feel but its a TON of work :uh: :uh:


----------



## 81delta (Mar 19, 2003)

Water sand with 400-800 grade watersand paper...u'll get that smooth finish  Patience is key.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i know you can sand it smooth. but i've read about guys fiberglassing all the plastic in there truck...i've fiberglassed stuff before and it is far from smooth.


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

Gel coat it


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

80 grit, 180, prime them with a nice filling primer, sand them with 320 & then 400 & repeat priming if nessicary. thats what i did with mine. its a big pain in the ass to do.

or you could take it a different route & use red 3m scuff pads to scratch the surface up a bit & then use primer to fill in the grain. thats another option.

id recommend the 1st way because your guaranting primer/paint adhesion to the plastic.

make sure to clean all your plastic with a degreaser before hand.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I am pretty impressed 96 Impala Girl with that response.


----------



## slammedtoys (Aug 2, 2003)

yeah i would have to say she is pretty impressive :0


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

thanks guys lol  just passin the info that i know out 

i'll get a pic of a piece of the plastic i smoothed & painted in my car after work


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96 impala girl_@Aug 26 2003, 07:59 PM
> *80 grit, 180, prime them with a nice filling primer, sand them with 320 & then 400 & repeat priming if nessicary. thats what i did with mine. its a big pain in the ass to do.
> 
> or you could take it a different route & use red 3m scuff pads to scratch the surface up a bit & then use primer to fill in the grain. thats another option.
> ...


 :0 

I THINK IM IN LOVE.. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

thanks 96. I wasn't gonna mess with it if i had to fiberglass it, everything I fiberglass should be well hidden! :biggrin: I'm tradin' in my 03 cavalier for an Xtreme blazer, and i'm tryin' to plan out all the mods. (always helps to have a plan)


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

heres a part off my impala that i did. you can see towards the top edge theres a part where i didnt smooth it out, it gives you an idea of grain vs smooth :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

thats a nice color 96 impala girl
:biggrin:


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

thanks :cheesy:


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96 impala girl_@Aug 27 2003, 09:54 PM
> *heres a part off my impala that i did. you can see towards the top edge theres a part where i didnt smooth it out, it gives you an idea of grain vs smooth :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 wow sum1 likes that sunset orange...is this a hint of wuts to come


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

i love it! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96 impala girl_@Aug 27 2003, 08:54 PM
> *heres a part off my impala that i did. you can see towards the top edge theres a part where i didnt smooth it out, it gives you an idea of grain vs smooth :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn!! When you get old enough, wanna get married.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

that's the same color i was planning on doing it! HOK Sunset Pearl. 
with some small ghost flames on the bottom of the doors and fenders.


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Aug 28 2003, 05:35 AM
> *Damn!! When you get old enough, wanna get married.*


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sorry, im already spoken for


----------



## 96 impala girl (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 28 2003, 12:58 PM
> *that's the same color i was planning on doing it! HOK Sunset Pearl.
> with some small ghost flames on the bottom of the doors and fenders.*


 that colors the bomb. ive seen alot of trucks, blazers, tahoes in that color & its sick. HOK pearls are very underated, well atleast around here. just think, i was gonna originally paint my car in tangerine...i think its an ugly color now lol.

btw, small ghost flames would be dope :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yea, my van used to be HOK candy tangerine with rainbow flakes and ghost patterns(prolly can't see the patterns in the pic)

By the way, Lambo hinges might make an appearance on the blazer


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

After seeing that part that 96 Impala has posted. I've decided to give this a shot myself.

Okay, this is what I did:

I have removed a trim piece (by the door). I have sanded and primed and sanded and primed. You guys weren't lying when you said there would be a lot of sanding.

It was smooth. I primed it and painted it. And then I cleared many times. I have the shine that I want, however, I see little dust particles in the paint (nothing like 96 impala's part).

My question is how do I get rid of it. Can I wet sand it and re-clear.

It has come out just the way I want it except for the dirt.

Please help.

Thanks
TC


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

sand/scuff,fiberglass resin,sand,sand,2k primer,sand,sand,wet sand


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

thanks. But the piece is already painted.

Any tips on already painted pieces.

Later
TC


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tcvaldez_@Sep 25 2003, 10:29 AM
> *thanks. But the piece is already painted.
> 
> Any tips on already painted pieces.
> ...


 i'd say sand with 300-400 and get all the stuff out the clear,,,then wetsand it will higher grit,,and re-clear,,,but im not 100% sure.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Sep 25 2003, 10:25 AM
> *sand/scuff,fiberglass resin,sand,sand,2k primer,sand,sand,wet sand*


 :angry: Uh hmmm


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

Wired 62 

thanks, I'll try that. 

Later
TC


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar+Sep 25 2003, 12:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (90towncar @ Sep 25 2003, 12:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--wired62_@Sep 25 2003, 10:25 AM
> *sand/scuff,fiberglass resin,sand,sand,2k primer,sand,sand,wet sand*


:angry: Uh hmmm[/b][/quote]
resin sucks,,,,hard to work with,,,,,hard to sand smooth,,,,,i dont see how some people do it  :0


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired62+Sep 25 2003, 10:03 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (wired62 @ Sep 25 2003, 10:03 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--tcvaldez_@Sep 25 2003, 10:29 AM
> *thanks.  But the piece is already painted.
> 
> Any tips on already painted pieces.
> ...


i'd say sand with 300-400 and get all the stuff out the clear,,,then wetsand it will higher grit,,and re-clear,,,but im not 100% sure.[/b][/quote]
don't go below 1000 grit to wet sand. try 1200.


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

2 questions,

do you have to sand by hand or can I use my electric sander?

also I keep hearing about "wet sanding" how is this done? is there a special sand papeer? tecknic or what?


----------



## stankin85 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Sep 26 2003, 03:31 AM
> *2 questions,
> 
> do you have to sand by hand or can I use my electric sander?
> ...


 WET SANDING: BUY "WET OR DRY" SAND PAPER, THEY SELL IT AT ANY LOCAL AUTO PARTS STORE, OR WAL-MART.
GET A BUCKET OR BOWL OF WATER...(LUKE WARM) ADD JUST A HINT OF SOAP. RUB TILL SMOOTH.


----------



## joe206 (Dec 16, 2003)

Ill be the first to admit that I dont know alot about interiors(and little about everything else),but Ive stared my interior and alot of the trim isnt just textured plastic,but is metal with vinl over it.I took it all out scotch brushed it and painted with interior paint.It looks alright,but Id much rather pic out a new color,so if I take it all out sand it semi smooth then fiberglass,or bondo it,will that give me a nice paintable surface that will last?


----------

